# Alec Bradley Tempus Series Imperator Cigar Review - Suprised



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was gifted with a sample from my B&M. 
The first 1/3 was very spicy. To much so for my tastes. Then suddenly it began to open up and mellow cons...

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley Tempus Series Imperator Cigar Review - Suprised


----------

